# Fish tank placement?



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm planning on purchasing a new tank, either a 46 or 55 gallon bowfront or a column aquarium like the 47 gallon or the 56 gallon ones. The only thing stopping me from choosing one is my fear of my floor not supporting the tank. Currently on the main floor in the family room I have a 28 gallon tank. But I'm not sure putting a heavier tank in place of this tank would be safe (It's behind a kitchen partition). So my question is what are the best place in a room to put the aquarium? 

Sorry if this in the wrong section, I really didn't know where to post this question.


----------



## tanger (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't be worried about the floor...it will be able to support the weight. If you want peace of mind, you can put a piece of board underneath your tank, this will help if your family room has hardwood. But there shouldn't be a problem, its only 55 gallons. If it was 150 gallons+ then I would be a little more concerned lol 

And make sure the tank is not right beside a window or heating vent.

HTH


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

It'd depend on how old your house is but generally, for that size tank you should be okay...

To be extra safe... you could place your tank so that it sits on more beams.

You can go to your basement and if unfinished look up and see the wooden beams go across the house in one direction. If you place the tank perpendicular to this direction, there will be more beams holding up the tank so it would be safer.

For something like a 56 Gal, I don't think it would matter too much though...
Unless you were in a uniquely designed house...

PS don't blame me if your house falls apart >.<


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

tanger said:


> Don't be worried about the floor...it will be able to support the weight. If you want peace of mind, you can put a piece of board underneath your tank, this will help if your family room has hardwood. But there shouldn't be a problem, its only 55 gallons. If it was 150 gallons+ then I would be a little more concerned lol
> 
> And make sure the tank is not right beside a window or heating vent.
> 
> HTH


Thanks for the advice. I've been a little paranoid ever since the guy at the fish store told me about the risks. I'll keep in mind to make sure it's not near the vents or window 



Kajendra said:


> It'd depend on how old your house is but generally, for that size tank you should be okay...
> 
> To be extra safe... you could place your tank so that it sits on more beams.
> 
> ...


Perpendicular to the beams, got it. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I would not be concerned with a 55 gallon tank falling through the floor.

If it did, I would seriously consider finding a new home or suing the builder. 

In all seriousness, I do think you will be fine.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Think of it this way....there is no more support under your bath tub than anywhere else in your home. So just about anything the size of a tub full of water would be fine across the beams. That doesn't include a tank full of rocks and water though....that might push it over....probably not


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I would not be concerned with a 55 gallon tank falling through the floor.
> 
> If it did, I would seriously consider finding a new home or suing the builder.
> 
> In all seriousness, I do think you will be fine.


That's good to know. Hopefully it'll be fine.

Speaking of which do any of U have any ideas which kind of tank I should purchase from the ones I mentioned in the OP? I primarily want to house a pair of discus and an angel with some Bolivian rams.


----------



## tanger (Dec 22, 2010)

Syed said:


> That's good to know. Hopefully it'll be fine.
> 
> Speaking of which do any of U have any ideas which kind of tank I should purchase from the ones I mentioned in the OP? I primarily want to house a pair of discus and an angel with some Bolivian rams.


I personally like the bowfront tanks, I think they look great. If its going to be your 'show tank' then I would suggest getting a bowfront. I have no experience with discus, angels or rams so I can't really comment on that but I don't think the type of tank matters, as long as you provide enough space for them. But ultimately is whatever you like the best.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I honestly prefer a simple cube or rectangle. I have noticed that a higher than expected percentage of leaky tank stories come from bowfront owners  I've also heard they don't move well?
I have a 55g bowfront sitting in storage cuz I'm afraid to use it, even after leak-testing it...


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

IMHO, try go for a tank with a larger footprint.
This means a tank that has more area on the bottom.
This is really my opinion for the fish that I like to keep so I am not sure it would really suit you...

You'll see tanks that have a greater height are slightly more expensive as the glass needs to be thicker which means an increase in material cost :/

But the discus and angels need a relatively tall tank :/
Not so tall but :/ to a certain degree...

I'm sure you can find some info if somewhere on the forum or online :/
I'm no expert with those type of fish so I don't think I can't comment on your specific needs :/

Good luck with the decision 

Buy as big as you can is generally a good way to go too


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

tanger said:


> I personally like the bowfront tanks, I think they look great. If its going to be your 'show tank' then I would suggest getting a bowfront. I have no experience with discus, angels or rams so I can't really comment on that but I don't think the type of tank matters, as long as you provide enough space for them. But ultimately is whatever you like the best.


Yeah I have a bowfront currently and the display is great.



carmenh said:


> I honestly prefer a simple cube or rectangle. I have noticed that a higher than expected percentage of leaky tank stories come from bowfront owners  I've also heard they don't move well?
> I have a 55g bowfront sitting in storage cuz I'm afraid to use it, even after leak-testing it...


Never heard of the leaks. Probably it might have to do with the bowing of the tank which could cause problems if people get rid of the brace on top. I really don't like just the plain rectangle, though cubes are neat.



Kajendra said:


> IMHO, try go for a tank with a larger footprint.
> This means a tank that has more area on the bottom.
> This is really my opinion for the fish that I like to keep so I am not sure it would really suit you...
> 
> ...


I figured larger footprint is always better, especially with cichlids. Though I'll try to get more info on the amount of stocking of cichlids (angels or discus) I could get away with on a smaller footprint. Though I didn't know tanks with greater height have thicker glass. I'll look into it more and thanks


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

if you want peace of mind you should place the tank in front of a load bearing wall. bathtubs are supported by supports lol and a proper installation should have added support underneath it. There is lots of shoddy work being done out there. bath tubs are not supposed to be free standing objects unless the builder and plumber are both morons. 
also your 55 or 60 gal glass tank empty could or will be heavier than an empty standard bath tub. I can pick one of them up with no problem and a 55-60 gives me trouble if I try to pick it up with no help. I would not try lol


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The big problem with bowfronts in general is that everything for them in terms of tops, lighting and stands has to be purpose made and are consequently more expensive. So, while they look good as a piece of furniture, I wouldn't have one. Ditto for a tall columnar tank. They are too hard to work on. While on the subject, I wouldn't want a tank over 24" tall either. My arms just aren't long enough.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

tanger said:


> Don't be worried about the floor...it will be able to support the weight. If you want peace of mind, you can put a piece of board underneath your tank, this will help if your family room has hardwood. But there shouldn't be a problem, its only 55 gallons. If it was 150 gallons+ then I would be a little more concerned lol
> 
> And make sure the tank is not right beside a window or heating vent.
> 
> HTH


What is the problem if the tank is right beside a window or heating vent?


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Fishlover_680 said:


> What is the problem if the tank is right beside a window or heating vent?


Itll affect the Temperature in your tank... And you always want the temp constant.


----------



## tanger (Dec 22, 2010)

Fishlover_680 said:


> What is the problem if the tank is right beside a window or heating vent?


And if your tank is beside a window getting direct sunlight for 9+ hours a day, you will have massive algae outbreaks.


----------

